# r34 wing on a r32 with lip spoiler yey or ney



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

I've recently bought a beautiful carbon r34 spoiler for my r32 gtr. I have a lip spoiler, and was fully prepared to remove it. Now, I am thinking of keeping it and just adding the 34 spoiler. I like the look of it, but am concerned that it does not sit back far enough. Some input please !!!!!


----------



## see_no_evo (Sep 10, 2007)

I dont think it sits back enough...imo looks just plonked on there. only what i think tho


----------



## StretchGSK (Oct 24, 2006)

I think you need to choose one or the other.
The lip spoiler should not dictate where you mount the R34 item.


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

But that involves a respray of the boot. I do agree that it should be one or the other, and the carbon wing is just so perfect....but lots of 32's with factory spoilers have a lip and it looks quite good. But, as stated, I think it is not back far enough. Guess I'll grab the ol' paint gun and have at 'er again.:chuckle:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I do not think it looks quite right.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Not back enough,remove the lip spoiler.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Or cut the lip soiler to move the r34 back to sit in it.... if you know whaqt I mean.... or sell me the carbon one.....


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Just the lip mate. It looks the daddy with the lip on and nothing else.

Mick


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

nope.. :/


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks crap with that lip, remove it!


----------



## Mr. Keets (Jan 7, 2006)

It doesn't work...N1 lip FTW...or maybe a vortex or similar wing (jdm spec)


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Lip only....subtle but menacing!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I think you're going to have to remove the lip to make that work.
But the car looks very good with the lip only so may be better to leave well enough alone as if you leave the spoiler as is and don't spray it to match the car it won't look too good. And your car,as is, is bloody nice.
Just my opinion. No disrespect meant.


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys....No disrespect taken. I can paint the spoiler to match, may be leave a little weave showing, but it seems a little bit of a waste to cover up the carbon. Or, I could spend $$$$$$$ and buy a carbon boot and hood to balance it out....
Desicions, desicions....:runaway:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

The lip adds a lot of drag and very little downforce, keep the R34 wing


----------



## Ste333 (Mar 16, 2007)

psd1 said:


> Lip only....subtle but menacing!!



what he said


----------



## beaumackenzie (Jan 21, 2008)

wing it


----------



## Dins (Aug 13, 2007)

Just an idea:

What If you cut the lip to fit in between the spoiler. Then you can move the spoiler back further and fit the lip inside the spoiler "feet /stands".

Don't know if this is possible, but I've always found spoiler and lip to form a pleasing package.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Dins said:


> Just an idea:
> 
> What If you cut the lip to fit in between the spoiler. Then you can move the spoiler back further and fit the lip inside the spoiler "feet /stands".
> 
> Don't know if this is possible, but I've always found spoiler and lip to form a pleasing package.



^^as above^^ I think you should try and combine the 2, not sure how though :runaway:


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Dins' idea is exactly what the limited production NISMO R32 GT-R had. Both a spoiler and a lip that fit underneath. 

Go for it!


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

IMO this wing looks too "heavy" for R32 lines. Keep the lip !


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

"The lip adds a lot of drag and very little downforce, keep the R34 wing"

Ahhhh - so that's why Nismo developed it as part of the Group A homologation evolution aerodynamic package.

PS. R34 wings and R32's just don't look right to me.


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

As I want the car to head in the "track" direction, I have decided to pull the lip, repaint the boot, and install the wing. I still haven't decided if the wing should be painted or not, but I can do that at a later date....








Love the smell of filler in the morning....:clap:


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

lightspeed said:


> Ahhhh - so that's why Nismo developed it as part of the Group A homologation evolution aerodynamic package.


Just quoting from Tyndago's website mate - he seems to know more than most about racing them 



> R32 N1 lip rear lip adds a lot of drag for minimal downforce increase use only on short circuits


tyndago - Advanced GT-R notes


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

roadie said:


> As I want the car to head in the "track" direction, I have decided to pull the lip, repaint the boot, and install the wing. I still haven't decided if the wing should be painted or not, but I can do that at a later date....
> 
> 
> Love the smell of filler in the morning....:clap:


How about just painting the stays same as the bodywork?

I have an R34 wing on my R32 and it does look good


----------



## nino_brown (Mar 23, 2006)

One or the other. Not both


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

i still reckon that theres only 2 things that look good on the boot of an r 32. the lip or the original spoiler , one or the other or both at the same time but nothing else looks quite right.

ut if you like the r34 wing then id definitely move it back like you're doing, it doesnt look right half way up the boot....


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Cheers for the input guys. I'll post a pic when I paint the boot and decide if I should do a little painting of the wing when it is installed.....Kev.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

The R34 wing will look much better when positioned further back. Glad you have gone for the R34 wing as not many people will do the change as the R32 looks good with the lip etc.

Dont paint the carbon, just buy some more to even the car out LOL.

A nice carbon front splitter would be nice.

Baz


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

OK, just looking at you car I think you have an after market front bumper, is it a Trust Gracer?

That means you might find it difficult to find a splitter to fit so I guess a nice carbon bonnet is the way to go next.


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Your right Baz, it's a Gracer. It's going to be difficult to sneak a carbon bonnet past my wife, but I think that is the way to go....:chuckle:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Or a carbon Nismo/N1 bonnet lip would be great. Hopefully you havnt filled the holes at the front of the bonnet yet!










I bought mine from Newera, quality and fit is fanstatic. Around £120 delivered.


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Lip now for sale......:clap: 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/99670-r32-lip-spoiler.html


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

im not sure ive seen an r32 with wheels that suit it better than those do. looks great from the side.. what make are they???


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment. They are Desmond Regamasters. I painted them a regular silver, but then mixed an anodize blue into the clear. The centers were painted with the same anodize blue, and cleared overtop.


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

Finished painting the boot and installing the wing last weekend.
Needless to say, I am very pleased with the outcome. Thanks to everyone who gave me their two cents....I hope some of you like the finished result :clap: ....


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not bad mate, I think it suits the car very well :clap: 












Smokey :smokin:


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

i think the spoiler looks better than the lip and it will give more downforce


----------



## Dins (Aug 13, 2007)

R34 wings seem to work really well with R32s.

Looks good.


----------



## MostH8D (May 22, 2008)

finished product is very nice.


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm not a fan of anything other than standard wings on 32s. That said, combined with the colour, yours looks the danglies with that spoiler. Top work.


----------

